# Dress no. 3B, 3C?



## casing (31 Dec 2004)

Could someone tell me what--or provide a link with information--dress nos 3B and 3C consist of, please?   I'm mainly interested in air force, but navy and army would be useful as well.   

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Dec 2004)

3B is Service Dress, short sleeved shirt.

3C is Service Dress, with sweater.


----------



## rdschultz (31 Dec 2004)

I was curious about the same thing, for the same reason.  Anyways, I found this:

http://www.cfls-elfc.forces.gc.ca/common/Uniform.pdf

Which says the same thing as was just posted.


----------



## rdschultz (31 Dec 2004)

Also, while we're on the topic of 3B's and 3C's, I'll ask about footwear.  Now, I've heard remarks (on these forums as well as elsewhere) that officers wear oxfords, and not parade/ankle boots.  Is this an official policy?  I ask because that a) that .pdf I linked to doesn't make any mention (which obviously doesn't mean it is allowed), and b) I'm curious as to when an officer does or can wear boots.


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

hoser, i always wear ankle boots with my 3Bs and 3Cs and come to think of it, my scarlets, #4s and #5s. never once been jacked up by anyone for wearing them. as for when they're worn, i think they can be ordered dress for parades, etc.


----------



## Inch (31 Dec 2004)

The last time I wore ankle boots was on BOTC II grad parade 4 years ago. I've only worn oxfords since. All parades I've been on since, the dress for the parade as directed by the appropriate CWO is oxfords for officers, period.

Just to elaborate on M.O.'s post, for airforce, 3B's consist of lightweight or heavyweight CF pants, short sleeve shirt, wedge or beret and oxfords with black socks for officers. 3C's are the same as above except it's long sleeve shirt and tie with sweater. There's also an order of dress that has an open collar with the sweater, I'm not sure what it's called though.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> hoser, i always wear ankle boots with my 3Bs and 3Cs and come to think of it, my scarlets, #4s and #5s. never once been jacked up by anyone for wearing them. as for when they're worn, i think they can be ordered dress for parades, etc.



Every unit i've ever been a member of, every training establishement i've ever attended and every RSM i've ever had maintained this policy :

Officers wear shoes, NCMs wear boots.


----------



## pbi (31 Dec 2004)

I spent 11 years as an officer in battalions and I always wore ankle boots with clickers for ceremonial parades. I only wear oxfords off parade. If you are doing "real" drill, or marching for any extended period of time, the oxford simply does not provide the support necessary. It also looks and sounds wimpy, IMHO. Cheers.


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Dec 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> I spent 11 years as an officer in battalions and I always wore ankle boots with clickers for ceremonial parades. I only wear oxfords off parade. If you are doing "real" drill, or marching for any extended period of time, the oxford simply does not provide the support necessary. It also looks and sounds wimpy, IMHO. Cheers.



Ditto ... even back in the dark ages, when we still wore khaki service dress and Sam Browne belts, many (most?) of us wore brown dress boots.   Dress boots â â€œ lighter than soldiers' _boots, ankle, black_ - were available in a variety of 'finishes' and were often worn, by older generations, with spats, but did not, I think, have clickers.   We got them either in the UK or from a shop in London, Ontario â â€œ Locharts, or something like that if memory serves.   Oxfords were for office workers - the adjutant, IO, etc.

As an aside, I had a young female officer work for me in Ottawa back in the '80s.   She was a smart, efficient and tiny young woman (about five foot f___ all with both hands in the air) â â€œ good athlete, too.   She always wore trousers and almost always wore boots â â€œ the same boots (maybe just same type of boots) she had worn at RMC.   I never asked.   My clerk did ... and she passed on to me that they (the boots) were comfortable and made Capt. S________ feel a wee bit taller.   I certainly did not care what my officers wore so long as it was neat and tidy, etc and if _feeling taller_ made her work even harder then, as an old soldier used to say, â Å“free beds 'n' boots for everyone!â ?


----------



## RCA (31 Dec 2004)

CFP 265 (CF Dress Manual)) says either are appropriate for all services for all forms of No 3s . Mandating for officers/NCMs are Regt/RSM quiffs.


----------



## OntR49C (4 Jan 2005)

http://gtgc.aircadet.com/CFDressManual.pdf#search='CF%20Dress%20Manual'


----------



## dutchie (4 Jan 2005)

Just my 2 cents rexfords/ankle boots.

Being in a Highland Regiment, we of course wear oxfords (Jr Ranks) and brogues (Sr NCOs/WOs/Offrs). My understanding of pant-wearing regiments is this: oxfords for Officers off parade/ankle boots on parade, and ankle boots for NCMs always.

Re: oxfords and their wimpy sound on parade: you need to add hobnails, blakeys (sp?), and heel plates...and add more sole. I have mine with a 3/4 inch sole added, and the works (hobnails, et al). You can get 'em lookin' like friggin Kiss boots if you want. Most of the older guys have done this, and on parade we sound good.....brutal on wet pavement or icy sidewalks though. With this added sole, it not only looks better, it makes it a lot more stiff, and adds stability for marching. 

But yeah, issue oxfords without alteration really suck, especially the new ones with the vibram sole....it's like marching in slippers!


----------



## goldwing (8 Mar 2005)

Here's some websites with color photos that are element specific.

AIRFORCE     http://esquimalt.mil.ca/bcomd/Base%20Chief/Air%20Force%20Dress.htm

ARMY     http://esquimalt.mil.ca/bcomd/Base%20Chief/Army%20Dress.htm

NAVY     http://esquimalt.mil.ca/bcomd/Base%20Chief/Navy%20Dress.htm


----------



## Inch (8 Mar 2005)

Those are intranet sites, not a whole lot of good to anyone not on the DWAN. I'd tend to think that if someone had access to the DWAN they should be able to look up the dress regs for themselves.


----------



## Big Foot (8 Mar 2005)

I have the CF Dress Regs. If anyone wants them, please PM me and we'll go from there.


----------



## axeman (8 Mar 2005)

ill be doing that


----------

